# Some work I have done...



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

Haven't been on in a while, figured I would swing back on. Here are some pics of some work I have done recently, been busy as hell. Anyway, thanks for looking!

Drain piping at a parking garage at William Paterson University:



Some underground for a cafeteria at a new elementary school in Passaic:



An example of my solder joints... This is a 4" copper main:



And finally a mechanical room I did at Bergen County Special Services building:



I take pride in my work, and I hope it shows.


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

That is top quality! No question. Good work man!


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

How big is your outfit? Trucks, guys?


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks!

Not too big, maybe 12 guys, 3-4 people per job. A few foremen, a mostly journeymen, and 3 apprentices. A few guys have company trucks.

www.galdimechanicalscorp.com


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Nice work brotha


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice work.. finally a job withou thozse crappy dieelectric unions.. unless u are hiding them... but..... one thing that circ pump at the top.. isn't the motor shaft suppose to be in horzn position??


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Nice work.. finally a job withou thozse crappy dieelectric unions.. unless u are hiding them... but..... one thing that circ pump at the top.. isn't the motor shaft suppose to be in horzn position??


Dielectric unions are there, trust me.

And I thought the same thing about the circ pumps to avoid cavitation, but even in the install instructions with the pumps it shows them being mounted that way. Inspector agreed with the instructions, so we mounted them this way.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Going to be hell to service that pump.


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Going to be hell to service that pump.


Which pump, there are three of them...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

anthony d said:


> Dielectric unions are there, trust me.
> 
> And I thought the same thing about the circ pumps to avoid cavitation, but even in the install instructions with the pumps it shows them being mounted that way. Inspector agreed with the instructions, so we mounted them this way.


What brand are those pumps?? If b&g.. installed wrong... mainly, you always want those shaft to be in horzn position, unless u get into some really big ones..


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't remember, but thanks. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Going to be hell to service that pump.


Damn, only been in service less than 2 weeks and speak like a real serviceman already!


----------

